# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Đặt vé xe Hoàng Long từ Hà Nội đi Cát Bà, Hải Phòng

## thuhuong12

*Từ Hà Nội, Quý khách có thể mua vé trọn gói bao gồm xe từ Hà Nội đi Hải Phòng, xe đi đến bến tàu Đình Vũ sau đó Quý khách đi tàu cao tốc (tàu cánh ngầm) ra bến tàu bên phía bên kia bờ Đình Vũ, xe đưa Quý khách về thị Trấn Cát Bà. Toàn bộ lịch trình khoảng 3 đến 4 tiếng.*

Do lịch trình đi kết hợp cả đường thủy và đường bộ, nên để đảm bảo an toàn quý khách nên lựa chọn dịch vụ của các hãng vận tải uy tín! Với kinh nghiệm phục vụ việc đi lại của hàng vạn du khách mỗi mùa du lịch Cát Bà, Hoàng Long luôn nỗ lực hết mình để đem lại chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất cho quý khách.

*Lịch trình chạy xe Hoàng Long tuyến Hà Nội – Cát Bà 2013*

- Từ Hà Nội đi Cát Bà: Xe xuất bến hàng ngày lúc 5h20; 7h20; 11h20; 13h20.
- Từ Cát Bà về Hà Nội: Xe xuất bến hàng ngày lúc 7h15; 9h15; 13h15; 15h15.
- Lộ trình đi gồm cả xe ô tô và tàu cánh ngầm Hoàng Long.
- Giá vé trọn gói: 190.000 đồng / người. Để chủ động trong việc đi lại, quý khách nên đặt cả vé khứ hồi.

Mọi thông tin về việc đặt vé quý khách vui lòng liên hệ qua các số điện thoại:

*0983.66.11.70;    0903.224.808;    0916.900.946;
*

Bãi tắm trên đảo Ngọc, Cát Bà, Hải Phòng

----------


## thuhuong12

up....................

----------


## thuhuong12

Đặt vé xe khách chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội đi các tỉnh trên toàn quốc tại đây!

----------


## thuhuong12

*Giá vé Hà Nội – Cát Bà: 240.000 đ/vé*
*Giá vé Cát Bà – Hà Nội: 240.000 đ/vé*
*Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí
*

Từ Hà Nội, Quý khách có thể mua vé trọn gói bao gồm xe từ Hà Nội đi Hải Phòng, xe đi đến bến tàu Đình Vũ sau đó Quý khách đi tàu cao tốc (tàu cánh ngầm) ra bến tàu bên phía bên kia bờ Đình Vũ, xe đưa Quý khách về thị Trấn Cát Bà. Toàn bộ lịch trình khoảng 3 đến 4 tiếng

Do lịch trình đi kết hợp cả đường thủy và đường bộ, nên để đảm bảo an toàn quý khách nên lựa chọn dịch vụ của các hãng vận tải uy tín! Với kinh nghiệm phục vụ việc đi lại của hàng vạn du khách mỗi mùa du lịch Cát Bà, Hoàng Long luôn nỗ lực hết mình để đem lại chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất cho quý khách.

*Lịch trình chạy xe Hoàng Long tuyến Hà Nội – Cát Bà 2013
*
*- Từ Hà Nội đi Cát Bà*: Xe xuất bến hàng ngày lúc 5h20; 7h20; 11h20; 13h20.
- *Từ Cát Bà về Hà Nội*: Xe xuất bến hàng ngày lúc 7h15; 9h15; 13h15; 15h15.
- Lộ trình đi gồm cả xe ô tô và tàu cao tốc Hoàng Long.

Chi tiết liên hệ:
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN QUỐC TẾ TINH NHUỆ - Phòng vé xe Hoàng Long*
Địa chỉ: *Số 645 Hoàng Hoa Thám – Ba Đình – Hà  Nội* (gần chợ Bưởi)
Điện thoại*: 0983.66.11.70;    0903.224.808;    0916.900.946;*
Website:  http://Xekhachchatluongcao.com




Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

UP...........

----------

